# kinkajou scam!!!!!!!!



## martinssnakes (Feb 25, 2012)

very good  please read this all as hard as it may be to read cos my gramma and spelling is terible its important you read it if you are interested in looking for a kink.!!!! the scam stuff being very interested in one of these animals myself i had come across the advertisment listed above i did get in contact with someone bye the name of carol moore after discussion they seem to think £300 thats including shipping and cage they are located forgoten the name but its in africa the email received seemed very perswading so ive gone along with it asif to say im definately going to buy one of them!! now... are you ready for it to get interesting??? i am in descussion i come out say that i cant pay untill the end of april and if they would be prepared to hold on to one for me untill then they reply with an offer that i pay £100 this thursday and they will put it on the plane friday morning and deliverd to my doorstep bye friday evening/night!! witch seems understandable and pretty good then i pay the remaining 200 come the end of april!! following from that i did a little more research trying to find out about the people i am contacting! in my research i come across 2 more adverts on 2 seperate websites both im guessing from the same people only one advertises £400 witch is the link above then the one i came across for £300 and then another at £300!! in 2 adds it had the same pictures a blond lady holding one close to her face witch i observed because when she emaild me pictures of the 4 kinks available there was 2 pictures of her in there one picture witch on her left hand there was nothing the hair looked died blond not naturally blond then the other picture pure blond woman who on her left hand had a engagement ring and a wedding ring witch i dont think someone in the time it takes to take a picture of one available babby kink to another available kink got engaged and got married!! the time span for the kink to be deliverd to me was aparently going to be 6-7 hours witch is how long it would take from take of to get from there to my airpor yet alone unloading delivers and arival at the airport in the first place!! once i realised all this i responded with an email enquiring as to how i can be sure its real or not and that im not gonna transfer money to them and know im gonna reciev my kink or not!! then i went on to say here is a link to my facebook page and both my youtube channels you now know more about me than i know about you on arival of the kink they would require a signature from me personaly to the address you have knowledge of. so on the safe side how about you ship the kink to me and upon arival i will then transfer the money over to you being that i cant get away not doing it because you have all my details to a degree that you will get your money no matter what. so.. bassically from that i havnt got a responce if they say ok go ahead and a kink arives at my doorstep then fine ile transfer the money rite then they will have my confirmation in email along with my name facebook profile youtube links and my address so that i canot avoid that if they say no and require payment first then sorry my friends but im not a ****** idiot!!!! OH AND ONE MORE THING have a look at a woman in texas that has kinks she also has a video on youtube with her kink climbing in a tree she has a picture of her with a kink she has the same rings and the same pink t shirt and the same blond hair that this person advertising the £300 kink has. obvious scam sussed and completely reveald bye me im gonna get a wallabee instead


----------

